# 2012application for NYU?



## nene (Feb 26, 2011)

i am from China and want go some filmmaking school in US. i just heard about how difficult to enroll in tisch ,but don't know the specific difficulty such as how many students apply each year and how many are accepted ? 
I want to be a director and want live a hectic life of fimmaking.This year in China many students who plan to involved in filmmaking pursue their studies in US . I saw many examples who succussed in MFA but undergraduated school. Thus if someone who has studied in NYU or has the same goal can you share your experience and give some advices?  Thx~


----------

